# Working visas in italy



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm moving to Italy to follow my wife for a job. With this relocation I will be getting a residence visa but not working visa. Does anyone know what it will take for me to get a working permit/visa? I can't find any details for getting a working visa when you already have a residents visa. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmoak8 said:


> I'm moving to Italy to follow my wife for a job. With this relocation I will be getting a residence visa but not working visa. Does anyone know what it will take for me to get a working permit/visa? I can't find any details for getting a working visa when you already have a residents visa.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You don't need one. You will have residenza based on cohabiting with your (I presume) Italian citizen wife and you will not require anything further in order to work.


----------



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for your response! My wife is not a citizen (we're American citizens) she will be there solely for work and will have a visa to cover her for the year assignment.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check with the Italian consulate that is handling the visa for your wife, but it's not uncommon for a limited term work visa to NOT allow working privileges for the trailing spouse. (Actually, that's how the US does these things, and very often you'll find that these visa issues are "tit for tat" sorts of affairs.)

Are you in a position where you would be able to secure a job in Italy for just a year like that? (I.e. do you speak Italian? And do you have qualifications that transfer?) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Check with the Italian consulate that is handling the visa for your wife, but it's not uncommon for a limited term work visa to NOT allow working privileges for the trailing spouse. (Actually, that's how the US does these things, and very often you'll find that these visa issues are "tit for tat" sorts of affairs.)
> 
> Are you in a position where you would be able to secure a job in Italy for just a year like that? (I.e. do you speak Italian? And do you have qualifications that transfer?)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the reply! We'll be talking to the transfer company next week but I'm too impatient to wait! As for my skills, I work in Internet marketing so I could do my work anywhere (though not employed at the moment). I don't speak Italian yet but will be starting classes or Rosetta Stone shortly.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be able to do your work "anywhere" but if you are physically located in Italy you are considered to be "working in Italy" and will be subject to Italian work law - particularly for taxes and social insurances. Let the transfer company advise you, cause you can get yourself into mega-hot water if you aren't careful.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmoak8 said:


> Thanks for your response! My wife is not a citizen (we're American citizens) she will be there solely for work and will have a visa to cover her for the year assignment.


That's an entirely different situation; I'm not sure you will be permitted to work legally if your wife is merely present on a work visa. You may, in fact, need a work visa of your own.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

accbgb said:


> That's an entirely different situation; I'm not sure you will be permitted to work legally if your wife is merely present on a work visa. You may, in fact, need a work visa of your own.


Actually, the wife's company should do the paperwork to grant both spouses the entry visa to Italy. The visa for the husband could be the one for "ricongiungimento familiare", which could allow the holder to do volunteer or unpaid work.

If the husband works from home and gets paid for his work by clients located in the USA by money transfers to his bank account in the US, that should be considered legal too because - as long as he is earning money in the US and pays taxes over there - he is not making any taxable income in Italy. 

There is an agreement between Italy and the US to avoid double taxation, meaning that the income taxed in one country doesn't have to be taxed in the other.

I suggest to consult with a professional tax accountant (in Italy is called "_commercialista_") for the most reliable advice. It will cost money, but it's worth it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Arturo.c said:


> If the husband works from home and gets paid for his work by clients located in the USA by money transfers to his bank account in the US, that should be considered legal too because - as long as he is earning money in the US and pays taxes over there - he is not making any taxable income in Italy.


Where did you find official immigration guidance for this assertion?



> There is an agreement between Italy and the US to avoid double taxation, meaning that the income taxed in one country doesn't have to be taxed in the other.


Yes, it's called a tax treaty. What article and paragraph in the U.S.-Italy tax treaty prevents Italy from taxing the income of an individually physically present in Italy and working? (Then all Italy-based employees of companies in Italy who exclusively answer telephone calls from the U.S. should owe zero Italian taxes, right? I think you'll find that there's no such tax treaty provision.)



> I suggest to consult with a professional tax accountant (in Italy is called "_commercialista_") for the most reliable advice. It will cost money, but it's worth it.


_That_ advice I can agree with.


----------

